# XD9 VS. P99 in 9mm



## Zor Omega (May 22, 2007)

What are your thoughts about one or the other?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - no comparison - P99 hands down.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

No experience with either in 9mm. Shot an XD45 a few weeks ago and wasn't overly impressed. I've owned a P99 in .40 SW for about a year and there really is no comparison. I've yet to find its equal.

:smt023


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Both great pistols, so you won't go wrong with either one. Better thing to do is hold them -- best thing to do is find a range that rents them and shoot both back-to-back.

As for me, I only needed to hold the P99 for about 10 seconds before I knew which one I would buy. My P99 has been flawless through ~700 rounds so far...

PhilR.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - no comparison - P99 hands down.


+1
It's like comparing a pick-up truck to a Ferrari.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I own both and both are quality. However, for competition shooting I use the XD. Notable gunsmiths can fine tune the XD, but I've found no one doing said tuning for the P99.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*The XD works ....*

XD gets my vote. I just don't care for the " odd ergonomics " of the Walther's.


----------



## StngStr (Jun 23, 2007)

XD for me. Feels better in my hand.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i held both, but shot neither. i have close friends that each own one of the choices, and they both swear by the one they have over the other. they are both top notch pistols, so you will have to try them out and ecide which fits better for you. i personally liked the trigger system on the P99 over the XD though.


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

Shot both and ended up grabbing the p99 instead...actually the xd wasn't even close.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Phelptwan said:


> Shot both and ended up grabbing the p99 instead...actually the xd wasn't even close.


Sho nuff!!


----------

